# Newbie to THINKING about makeup!



## shaz468 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi all, after 47 years I have just stumbled across your forum after my husband decided I needed to 'grow up' in the make up front and bought me a complete set of Ysl and Chanel makeup!! I love holiday romance! Especially when it's with my husband who spoils me!!!    I guess that I have a lot to learn and look forward to searching the forums to develop my knowledge. I hear that primer is my next essential and I will be looking at this first!  Shaz


----------

